# question



## OZMATT (Mar 7, 2007)

What kind of router would you say is the best


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Each person has their own "best" router. This may sound strange but it is true. I suggest you click on the blogs link and select Sawdust dreams. This is my blog and you will find a wealth of information on choosing the right router for you, info on bits, tables and such. Please keep in mind that I live in the US so the router suggestions I make are based on what is available here. The principles are the same the world over so for those in other countries it is a matter of comparing what is available the same way.
Here is a link to my blog: http://blogs.routerforums.com/Mike/


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome OzMatt, I would try all the routers you are interested in if at all possible or at least hold them and get a feel for them. That is how I ended up with the Dewalt DW 618 vs. the Bosch1617 the 2 I had narrowed it down to. The Dewalt just had a great sqwatty small profile feel to it. There are alot of worthy routers out there, give them a try if you can! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm like Corey and have the DW618 and love it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

OZMATT. Glad to see you registered and joined our forums. We have members from all walks of life and all skill levels. However we are just one big happy family. As for the best router, Mike is right. It is a personal choice. It also depends on the application of use of the router. In a table or freehand or both? Small hp or large hp? How does it feel in your hands, etc. From your user name are you by chance in Australia?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome OZMATT.
You asked the one question that could generate as many answers as there are members of this forum. As previously stated the choice is a personal thing. There are a lot of good routers out there so you have a difficult chore ahead of you in choosing the right one for you. Maybe the following post will help:

www.routerforums.com/general-routing/1038-new-router-my-way.html

On the other hand if you were inquiring as to fixed base vs. plunge... I would suggest a kit with both. That way you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

OZMATT said:


> What kind of router would you say is the best


Whatever you like the best for the job you are doing at the time.

Small trimming jobs... edging or laminate...

General routing... maybe some 2-1/2 HP router with the features you like... for hand plunging... or for a router table... etc.

High Power required table routing using large raised panel bits... etc.

For each class, it's like buying a car... Fords, Chevys, Cads, Rolls, etc. etc.

Maybe you should state the class and your price range?  

I have a Hitachi KM12VC combo kit that I got on Sale at Rockler... I really like the best.

I have some other routers that I got off of eBay a long time ago... they're good in their own way... non table use.


----------

